# Sherlock



## Psychicpineapple8 (Jun 19, 2013)

Benedict Cumberbatch as BBC's Sherlock
So this is really my first attempt at drawing a detailed, realistic person....so yeah...the one eye is a little off but as first attempts go i think its pretty good =] 
Feel free to give me feedback, tips and advice. I'm still pretty new at this, i just started like 2 or 3 years ago reading up on and really practicing my drawing, and just THIS year i started actually spending alot of time on it practicing and trying to improve, so any tips you guys can give me are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

I like it, keep it up!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello Psychicpineapple8 and welcome to Artist Forum!

Beautiful work...and I'm still more impressed with your ability to recognize a trouble area. That's good attention to detail, but not correcting it reflects limited commitment to finish well. A mantra I've come across and embrace is "first get good, then get fast, then get good and fast". You're already well past good, but in an effort to be fast (to get it done) you sacrificed some of your good (_knowingly_). 

The other does look good, it's an easy fix digitally. But freehand is a different story, we know.

Still, I'm not sure what your effort should mean to anyone else if you deliberately do less than what you're capable of. Unless the subject was actually disfigured as such, basic symmetry is simply expected, not an option.

You're good. But lazy.


----------



## Psychicpineapple8 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the input, yeah i was in a bit of a hurry when i drew it, i was getting ready to leave for the week so i just finished it to have it done, i will be practicing drawing eyes and getting them symmetrical, (thats where i have trouble for some reason)...i also plan on attempting to fix it later.
If you have any tips or advice for this please let me know. I appreciate the input! =]


----------



## Psychicpineapple8 (Jun 19, 2013)

ok one other thing...im trying to figure out, is it the eyebrow AND eye that has to be kinda moved or is it just the eye has to be a bit higher? 
I keep looking at it to figure this out...just wanted another opinion...


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Psychicpineapple8 said:


> ok one other thing...im trying to figure out, is it the eyebrow AND eye that has to be kinda moved or is it just the eye has to be a bit higher?
> I keep looking at it to figure this out...just wanted another opinion...


Actually eyes are easier than you and many others think. I start a portrait with a rough outlining that is very light. This sets up the spacing and alignment. Any mistakes such as you made in the eyes can be corrected easily at this point. I line up the eyes at first with the tear ducts. 

Your picture doesn't have realistic shadowing. The outlining is too dark. That gives it a comic book appearance.


----------



## Psychicpineapple8 (Jun 19, 2013)

DLeeG said:


> Your picture doesn't have realistic shadowing. The outlining is too dark. That gives it a comic book appearance.



Any tips on that?? They would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Draw the outlining lighter pick a direction that the light is coming from and shadow and hidhlight accordingly.


----------

